# Delay in student visa 573 SVP



## anonymous_8 (Mar 5, 2015)

hi,I am frm india.I have applied for student visa in 1st week of January.My classes have already started on 2nd March but i hv nt recieved my visa yet.My husband will accompany me under spouse visa.I need to know that is the delay really due to world cup visitorvisas??Are there more people like me who are in similar situation??N can anybody tell me that what are the chances now of getting visa as i am already late for the classes.One more thing,my husband faced a visa rejection 6 years back for australia.is it going to impact our visa grant now?I hv enclosed all the proofs related to his prior rejection and he has recieved call also to confirm the reason of rejection that too was around 3weeks back.kindly advice someting as we are really tensed.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

All Student Visas from India take some time to process, even if they are under SVP. The Department has to be satisfied that you are a Genuine Temporary Entrant. This means that they have to be satisfied that your your intention is to study in Australia on not that you are trying to get to Australia to stay there. The fact that you husband's visa was refused in the past could impact the grant of this visa application. 

Visa applications from India take 2-4 months. You are still within this time period. What I would suggest that you get a new CoE that is current and forward that to DIBP.


----------



## anonymous_8 (Mar 5, 2015)

thanks Mr.Jeremy,
but i am just worried because i have seen people getting their visas within 10-15 days.Everytime we consult our consultancy,they say that the delay is due to world cup.embassy is busy in visitor visas these days.Does that mean student visa files are kept aside at the moment?
Another point is that my husband got refusal 6yrs back when he was single,we got married last year.Still it can affect our visa grant?


----------



## A.Naji (Nov 14, 2014)

I've also gone for a 573 student visa (alone though); applied on early October and no decision since then...I think you should still be optimistic for now 
If you'll be going through checks like me, then you might as well brace yourself for delays...


----------



## anonymous_8 (Mar 5, 2015)

@A.Naji....ooops october.. :-O
terrible...its like hanging in between the situation...


----------



## A.Naji (Nov 14, 2014)

anonymous_8 said:


> @A.Naji....ooops october.. :-O
> terrible...its like hanging in between the situation...


Yep, now, I can't even reliably apply elsewhere. Forced to wait. If I get denied after all of this, I practically lose around a year or two of study (general school deadlines passed by that time).

Best of luck for you though...


----------



## anonymous_8 (Mar 5, 2015)

A.Naji said:


> Yep, now, I can't even reliably apply elsewhere. Forced to wait. If I get denied after all of this, I practically lose around a year or two of study (general school deadlines passed by that time).
> 
> Best of luck for you though...


hmmmm yeahhh... dat's what exactly happening with me.. i din't go for job after marriage just bcoz of this visa filling work and now i hv a big one year gap on my resume which is definitely going to affect me in searching job if in case my visa application gets rejected .... 
Thnx for the good wishes..i hope they'll work in our favr.. good luck to u too!!!


----------



## akt2011 (Mar 28, 2015)

hi ya..

Did you get your visa yet? I applied on March 5th. Course is starting on April 20th. Didnt get a medical request yet. Could you please let me know when you submitted your medicals?

Thank You.


----------



## anonymous_8 (Mar 5, 2015)

hi akt2011,
I hv nt recieved ny revert yet.Since world cup will end tomorrow,so i guess now embassy will look into student visa.I got mine and my husband's medical done in advance before lodging our files.Our consultancy asked us to do so as they said it's going to save time.They filled the online emedical form and forwarded us the same which was mandatory to submit during medical process.Therefore,i would suggest you to do the same on ur own if applying without ny agent or through the agent.Medical is something for which embassy will definitely ask you to submit.You may consult abt dis with consultancies as well.
Let's see how much more time embassy will take now  :-/
Good luck!!


----------



## akt2011 (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Since I have already filed my application (single applicant), is it still possible to submit medicals? I read on dibp website that if you have already filed your application, then you would have to wait for your case officer to contact you regarding medicals. Medicals can be done only in advance to filing application but not once your application is already filed up. Still if its possible please let me know as it would save a significant amount of time as you said. 

Also, Please update once you receive your visa.

Thanks again


----------



## anonymous_8 (Mar 5, 2015)

hi,
If it's mentioned on DIBP website,then better wait for case officer to contact you for the medicals.
And sure,I will definitely post my application outcome here.


----------



## akt2011 (Mar 28, 2015)

hi,

Any idea until which date they have taken up applications for processing? DIBP states outstanding applications for visitor visas are being processed until which date but is there any such link for student visas as well? I dont understand why DIBP doesnt understand what students go through when they have to wait for such long periods of time. This uncertainty is really horrifying.


----------



## anonymous_8 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi,
Yeah I hv been checking the processing time for visitor visas since long but there's no such link for student visas.They should update similarly for student visas as well so that students will hv an idea abt whether their file is in process or not.
I hv completely left it on God now.


----------



## akt2011 (Mar 28, 2015)

Rang up AHC. They are saying processing time period is 3 months, so keep waiting. It doesn't matter if your are SVP or not, Its 3 months for all applications and we see all applications equally. We are receiving massive pile of applications, so its not uncommon for applications to be delayed.

I dont understand why they publish wrong information on DIBP website. students should stop applying to australian universities and rather apply to american and Canadian universities who process much faster; documentation is also less complex for thse countries. I really didnt have an idea processing would take such long, else wouldnt have chosen australia as the first place.


----------



## nik8720 (Mar 12, 2015)

anonymous_8 said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I hv been checking the processing time for visitor visas since long but there's no such link for student visas.They should update similarly for student visas as well so that students will hv an idea abt whether their file is in process or not.
> I hv completely left it on God now.


hi anonymous_8 hope you are doing , any update from AHC , i am still waiting ....


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Most student visas from High Risk countries, of which India is one, take about 3 months. SVP processed visas are also evaluate for the Genuine Temporary Entrant test. One of the reasons for this is that many Indian students have enrolled in Bachelor degrees so that they can access SVP. Once they arrive in Australia they cancel their Bachelor degree course and enroll in a Diploma or Certificate course because they are cheaper an fast. Students that do this generally have their visas cancelled under Condition 8516. There has been so much of this going on that GTE provisions are examined very closely. Hence the slow processing times.


----------



## nik8720 (Mar 12, 2015)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> Most student visas from High Risk countries, of which India is one, take about 3 months. SVP processed visas are also evaluate for the Genuine Temporary Entrant test. One of the reasons for this is that many Indian students have enrolled in Bachelor degrees so that they can access SVP. Once they arrive in Australia they cancel their Bachelor degree course and enroll in a Diploma or Certificate course because they are cheaper an fast. Students that do this generally have their visas cancelled under Condition 8516. There has been so much of this going on that GTE provisions are examined very closely. Hence the slow processing times.


Hello Jeremy Hooper thank you for ur replay i really appreciate , i am really worried and getting frustrated now coz it been more than 2 months and i am genuine student , student who filed visa with me have got visa in max 21 to 30 day times why not me , what kind of check they are performing on my file , i dont understand , on 8/04/2015 my friend file was not even allocated to visa offer and on 10/04/2015 ( dat is today ) he got visa .... i have called AHC many time they told me on 25 feb 2015 my file is under final decision but till now no replay ....what to do help me ....

hope u under stand ....

regards


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

All you can do is be patient and wait for your case to finalised.


----------



## anonymous_8 (Mar 5, 2015)

nik8720 said:


> hi anonymous_8 hope you are doing , any update from AHC , i am still waiting ....


Hi,
Not recieved any revert yet.It's been more than 3months now.My consultancy says that 120 days period will be considered as per the defered course date means again i hv to wait for another 3 more months I guess


----------



## anonymous_8 (Mar 5, 2015)

nik8720 said:


> Hello Jeremy Hooper thank you for ur replay i really appreciate , i am really worried and getting frustrated now coz it been more than 2 months and i am genuine student , student who filed visa with me have got visa in max 21 to 30 day times why not me , what kind of check they are performing on my file , i dont understand , on 8/04/2015 my friend file was not even allocated to visa offer and on 10/04/2015 ( dat is today ) he got visa .... i have called AHC many time they told me on 25 feb 2015 my file is under final decision but till now no replay ....what to do help me ....
> 
> hope u under stand ....
> 
> regards


hey nik8720,
did u get any revert yet??


----------



## nik8720 (Mar 12, 2015)

anonymous_8 said:


> hey nik8720,
> did u get any revert yet??


Not yet still waiting . i am surprised why you have not any replay it more than standard time , Their are experts people on this forum ask them they always say standard time is 3 months now what they have to say on this ....have you called AHC , any update for them ... i have got to know that people can get visa 4 months in advance of their course start date .....even Jot my friz got visa 3 months in advance of this course and he already left for aus .....

regards


----------



## samiullah (Apr 18, 2015)

HELLO guys 

DOL (date of lodgment)visa: 07/04/2015
medicals: march 21/2015
intake :april272015
waiting for visa 

status :Your application is under process at Australian High Commission, New Delhi.

WHAT will be the next status after this ?


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Hopefully it will be your visa grant. However, I think you have left it a bit late to lodge you visa application. I am assuming that you are applying for a student visa. Normally these visas take up to 3 months to grant. I very much doubt you will be able to use the 27/4/2015 intake.


----------



## anonymous_8 (Mar 5, 2015)

nik8720 said:


> Not yet still waiting . i am surprised why you have not any replay it more than standard time , Their are experts people on this forum ask them they always say standard time is 3 months now what they have to say on this ....have you called AHC , any update for them ... i have got to know that people can get visa 4 months in advance of their course start date .....even Jot my friz got visa 3 months in advance of this course and he already left for aus .....
> 
> regards


hi,
I've checked on AHC website.It's mentioned over there that student dependent visas are taking abt 6mnths these days due to heavy volume of student visas.So as per the same,I hv to wait till june.Rest,let's see.I hv my course starting in july end.


----------



## samiullah (Apr 18, 2015)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> Hopefully it will be your visa grant. However, I think you have left it a bit late to lodge you visa application. I am assuming that you are applying for a student visa. Normally these visas take up to 3 months to grant. I very much doubt you will be able to use the 27/4/2015 intake.


 i dnt know i am scared


----------



## nik8720 (Mar 12, 2015)

anonymous_8 said:


> hi,
> I've checked on AHC website.It's mentioned over there that student dependent visas are taking abt 6mnths these days due to heavy volume of student visas.So as per the same,I hv to wait till june.Rest,let's see.I hv my course starting in july end.


Hi

that is a long tym for dependent visa but why long time , i know couple od people who got visa very early ... but u cant say . i forgot 1 time that u ve applied under dependent visa i got scared of 6 months ... but even i am sailing on the same boat ....but let see what next ... which consultant u ve applied from ....

regards


----------



## anonymous_8 (Mar 5, 2015)

nik8720 said:


> Hi
> 
> that is a long tym for dependent visa but why long time , i know couple od people who got visa very early ... but u cant say . i forgot 1 time that u ve applied under dependent visa i got scared of 6 months ... but even i am sailing on the same boat ....but let see what next ... which consultant u ve applied from ....
> 
> regards


yeah i know,even one couple applied after me through same consultancy and they got visa in march within their extension period.May be our case needs more checks due to my husband's past visa record.


----------



## nik8720 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi all

got my visa grant today


----------



## FarhanFayaz (May 23, 2015)

nik8720 said:


> Hi all
> 
> got my visa grant today


Congratulation Good luck


----------



## sohailsamar (Jan 25, 2016)

My profile is given below:


7 months passed since visa application

5 months passed after interview

No revised COE requested from DIBP yet

Classes were on 27th July then 9th November 2015, Now deferred to 22

Feb, 2016

SVP Case

Charles Sturt University

Masters of Professional Accounting

Immi Account Status : Assessment in Progress.

Response of Reminder sent to DIBP.

(((Thank you for your email.)))

This application is currently undergoing internal processing.

We are aware of your concern regarding the processing of this application. We endeavor to process all applications within the average service standard of 12 weeks; however applications that require further processing will sometimes be delayed.

The case officer will communicate with you about the application as soon as they have made a decision, or if further documents are required.

Please continue to monitor the browser for updates.


Regards
PRRMAC
Finalisations Team
Offshore Student Visa Centre (SA)
(((Department of Immigration and Border Protection)))



Second reminder sent on 20-Dec-2015 but no response is received yet.



Sir, Please guide anything positive can be expected with this profile at this stage 

when 7 months already passed after lodgement and 5 months after interview. Is there any student in history who got visa after this much long time period?


----------

